# smackdown spoilers 6-25



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

The MITB qualifiers finally begin can't wait to see the matches.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Victor_J said:


> The MITB qualifiers finally begin can't wait to see the matches.


where it say that lol?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

MITB Predictions for Smackdown money in the bank match i have McIntyre, For RAW money in the bank match i have The Miz.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

i was really hopping they wouldn't give Swagger the ankle lock, but i am glad he might finally have a submission


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Im calling another Christian loss.

Just thought Id get in first.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

YES Kofi won again, the streak continues!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Christian won with the killswitch.......YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Im calling another Christian loss.
> 
> Just thought Id get in first.


wrong, wrong, wrong, WWWRRROOONNGGG

/edge

look up


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



dazzy666 said:


> where it say that lol?


Didn't Long just say something about the MITB PPV? 


Wow so Kane saying he'll cut off the heads of the SES is PG,but Danielson choking someone with their own tie isn't?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Christian won with the killswitch.......YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thank god, finally he gets a decent win, u would think they would give the win to kofi but gave it to christin instead, sweet


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

So is a MITB per brand?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



JoseBxNYC said:


> So is a MITB per brand?


indeed. I heard that the title shot has to be scheduled now as well.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Im calling another Christian loss.
> 
> Just thought Id get in first.


Lol expect the worst so you wont be dissapointed right?

Good to see christian getting the pinfall especially with kofi in the match


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

And they couldn't have had either Hawkins or Archer get pinned instead of Ziggler? Ugh.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



A Random Person said:


> indeed. I heard that the title shot has to be scheduled now as well.


Please tell me it will be a 6 Man Ladder Match. I don't want those clusterfuck 8-10 man ladder matches. Besides six is perfect. Smackdown can have Drew, Hardy, Christian, Ziggler, MVP and Kofi. RAW could have Miz, Bourne, R-Truth, Morrison, Ryder and DiBiase.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

chances of the iwc saying wwe lost it's faith with mcintyre?? 

98%


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

If anyone thinks this is the end of Drew's push...you're so mistaken.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Mcintyre got sent back to Scotland? :lmao 

What a dumbass storyline. First Taker's vegetative state and now this. Of course, his push isn't over. In fact, this nonsense is probably just something to push him even more. McMahon will get him out of it somehow.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Im calling another Christian loss.
> 
> Just thought Id get in first.


Damn you beat me to it...yeah he's not gonna win it. Im going with McIntyre again and I can pretty much guaran-damn-tee that if he's in the MITB match that he's gonna win...his push is getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Back to sunny Scotland drew


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

I know they're intent on pushing Ziggler but why aren't they going full-blown with it? He still keeps fucking jobbing to Christian.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I know they're intent on pushing Ziggler but why aren't they going full-blown with it? He still keeps fucking jobbing to Christian.


Not really...he's only been beaten by Christian once. They're tied 1-1 with a pinfall each. Not to mention that Ziggler has been getting the upper hand on Christian with attacks on him. Christian HAD to win one match...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Glad kofi is still getting a good reaction also glad he is still domintating

All I know about the mitb is it will be 8 man. I saw no offical source about it not being a "cash in" or Raw/Smackdown having seperate mitb. It may be true but someone post a source.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Deportation storyline? Definetely would work better with Mysterio :side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Not really...he's only been beaten by Christian once. They're tied 1-1 with a pinfall each. Not to mention that Ziggler has been getting the upper hand on Christian with attacks on him. Christian HAD to win one match...


Upperhand by throwing a bitchfit and choking Christian yes, but they've had a lot of matches already and he only won once in a handicap match.

Smackdown 6-25-10: 6 Man Tag Team Match - Christian pins Dolph after the Killswitch
Smackdown 6-11-10: Singles Match - Christian pins Dolph with a sunset flip
Smackdown 6-4-10: Battle Royal - Christian eliminated(?) Dolph at the Battle Royal
Superstars 6-3-10: Handicap Match - Dolph and Chavo defeated Christian
Smackdown 5-28-10: Tag Team Match - Christian and Swoggle defeated Dolph and Chavo
Superstars 5-20-10: Singles Match - Christian pins Dolph after the Killswitch

They could at least have Dolph go over Christian decisively or take the feud to the next step by having them do a promo on each other. This feud isn't doing anything to Dolph but make him look weak.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Drew sucks. Thank God he's gone for now.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Ziggler really needs a full fledged push by now. He should be the one with the IC, not kingston.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Victor_J said:


> Didn't Long just say something about the MITB PPV?
> 
> 
> Wow so Kane saying he'll cut off the heads of the SES is PG,but Danielson choking someone with their own tie isn't?


Man, you really need to read more carefully.

It says that long just talked about the PPV, but said nothing about qualifyiers.

And Kane said he will decapitate the HEAD of the SES, which means that he will take out the most important part of the SES, not the heads of it members


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



The Enforcer said:


> Deportation storyline? Definetely would work better with Mysterio :side:


you have no idea how many people that would piss off in America at the moment


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Upperhand by throwing a bitchfit and choking Christian yes, but they've had a lot of matches already and he only won once in a handicap match.
> 
> Smackdown 6-25-10: 6 Man Tag Team Match - Christian pins Dolph after the Killswitch
> Smackdown 6-11-10: Singles Match - Christian pins Dolph with a sunset flip
> ...


Well damn! I retract my previous statement! I didn't know it was lopsided like that...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> you have no idea how many people that would piss off in America at the moment


I took a Mexican history class this past semester...Pretty sure I know how other Americans feel about it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



The Enforcer said:


> I took a Mexican history class this past semester...Pretty sure I know how other Americans feel about it.


one word

Arizona

you don't get the reference look it up


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Im not here to read show spoilers, but has any matches for MITB been announced?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Is the Smackdown tapings done? it seems to me that they haven't updated in over an hour.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> one word
> 
> Arizona
> 
> you don't get the reference look it up


Oh I got it. Arizona passed a law that said anybody even suspected of being here illegally could be detained. A bit harsh, but I like the push to keep illegal immigrants out of the country.

What's going on with the spoilers? Technical difficulties.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Ziggler really needs a full fledged push by now. He should be the one with the IC, not kingston.


Kofi is the most credible midcard champion since Rey/Jericho. Putting the belt on Ziggler would bring us bacK a few steps. He needs to be built up before he wins anything. Last year @ the height of his push; I thought zIggler would've been good, but this year he looks very weak.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

wow, drew is definately getting heat, anyone who says otherwise is blind and/or deaf


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Sounds better than last week's



A Random Person said:


> YES Kofi won again, the streak continues!


same with his nxt rookie so far


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

So now that Swagger's awful title reign is over they're going to push him and Drew's been booked horribly so of course he's going to win MITB. And a Punk/Kane match is never good.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

according to pwtorch.com looks like no Rey Mysterio this week. He just won the title and isn't on the show??? how gay


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Pyro™ said:


> Mcintyre got sent back to Scotland? :lmao
> 
> What a dumbass storyline. First Taker's vegetative state and now this. Of course, his push isn't over. In fact, this nonsense is probably just something to push him even more. McMahon will get him out of it somehow.


I actually thought he might come back and join the NXT. 

or be a surprise entrant in MITB and win it.


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Was there. Fun show, sort of dead crowd. Lot's of Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



The Enforcer said:


> Deportation storyline? Definetely would work better with Mysterio :side:


Wouldn't make sense. Rey's American. Where is he going to be deported? He was born here.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



killacamt said:


> according to pwtorch.com looks like no Rey Mysterio this week. He just won the title and isn't on the show??? how gay


Those definetely aren't the end of the spoilers. No way Fat Hardy/Drew ended the show and there are no results for the Punk/Kane match that was announced at the beginning.

@ why: It was a joke. The giant 'MEXICO' tattoo on his gut was the driving force behind it.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

It's looking like Dolph might actually receive a push and win the IC title which would give Kofi the perfect opportunity to get another push and win MITB.

Swagger using a ankle lock submission very similar to Angle's version is bullshit. Which will in return start loads of Swagger/Angle comparisons. The most important thing that differentiates Swagger from Angle is that Angle consistently got better each year while in WWE.

I'm wondering how CM Punk will play into the Undertaker storyline considering Kane has been going after him recently. Maybe because they don't know what else to do with Punk? Rey winning the belt pretty much automatically takes Punk out of contention because of their long, drawn out feud that just ended.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Muta said:


> It's looking like Dolph might actually receive a push and win the IC title which would give Kofi the perfect opportunity to get another push and win MITB.
> 
> *Swagger using a ankle lock submission very similar to Angle's version is bullshit. Which will in return start loads of Swagger/Angle comparisons. The most important thing that differentiates Swagger from Angle is that Angle consistently got better each year while in WWE.*
> 
> I'm wondering how CM Punk will play into the Undertaker storyline considering Kane has been going after him recently. Maybe because they don't know what else to do with Punk? Rey winning the belt pretty much automatically takes Punk out of contention because of their long, drawn out feud that just ended.


Hard to say that differentiates them when Swagger is in his first year.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Okay, I was there, so here's a quick rundown:

Yes, it's true: Rey Mysterio was never shown. Makes no sense as he is the new World Champion...

Kane vs. SES was good. Punk, Gallows, Serena and that masked dude (are we still convinced it's Mercury?) jumped him, he fought back, chokeslammed Gallows through the announce table, chased Punk throughout the arena, tore up the concession stands, and watched as Punk left the building and ran across the street, signaling the end of the show. Can't tell you who won, though...

After the show, the crew brought out the cage and set it up. Long came out and announced that the Big Show (even though he hurt his ankle in the opening contest) would take on Jack Swagger. Show came out with a taped ankle, limping and selling the injury fairly well. Quick match as he could only do so much, and ended up getting the pinfall after a knockout punch.

Beginning of the night, Finlay defeated Tyler Reks. Then, NXT was taped. Superstars matches: JTG defeated Caylen Croft, and Luke Gallows defeated Chris Masters.

There were also about 6 "Daniel Bryan" chants throughout the night. It was awesome lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Deportation? Seriously?

Edit:


> Rey Mysterio was never shown.


This is a joke, right? Come on. Has to be.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

What a pisspoor fucking show this is.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

-- Cody Rhodes came out with Husky Harris to cut a promo on h good looks. He asked the crowd which Superstar is the best- good looks. He asked the crowd which Superstar is the best-looking and they showed a graphic with Rhodes winning. Who voted? Confusing. He said Harris is an average man who can't help how he looks. Good quote from Rhodes to an audience member: "USA can literally hear you getting fatter." Rhodes then picked on Tony Chimel before doing the "hammock pose" on the top turnbuckle ala Chris Jericho. Rhodes kept repeating how good looking he is, then he called himself "Dashing Cody Rhodes" over and over and over again.

Source nodq.com



[email protected] not being at the show. Taker do the same thing when he beat punk last year?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

-- Vickie Guerrero was then shown on the big screen with Dolph Ziggler. Ziggler is unhappy with his relationship with her. He said he gives and gives, so now he wants a title match. "Make it happen," he said as he left. Vickie stared at a picture of Dolph and her.

-- Rosa Mendes was then shown jump-roping in the ring as Kelly Kelly was introduced. I decided to take a break at this point. ... I returned as the Kane vs. C.M. Punk No DQ match was starting.

(5) Kane vs. C.M. Punk went to a No Contest in a No DQ match. Kane threw Punk into the barricades on the floor to start. Straight Edge Society then ran out trying to attack Kan with onjects, but Kane gained control and eventually chokeslammed Gallows through the announce table. He threw Punk into the front row and Punk took off into the crowd.

-- Kane followed closely behind as they brawled through the arena. Kane caught up to him and chokeslammed him through another table as the crowd looked on and cheered. Punk then opened the front door of the building and ran across the street to outside the Verizon Arena while in his wrestling gear. Kane chased him down as I believe Smackdown went off the air.

Post-Smackdown: Teddy Long immediately came out and said C.M. Punk has left the building, but that won't stop the party. He said Jack Swagger will take on Big Show in a steel cage match one-on-one. This was opposed to the advertised dark match of Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs. Swagger & Punk.

Dark Match: Big Show beat Jack Swagger in a very short steel cage match. Afterwards, Show high-fived the fans in the front row to send the kids home happy.

-- Big Show signed some more autographs and took pictures with the crowd as Chimel thanked the Manchester crowd for the show. It was very strange that Rey Mysterio was not featured on the show after winning the World Title at the Fatal Four-Way PPV. 

source- pwtorch


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Instant Karma said:


> This is a joke, right? Come on. Has to be.


As ridiculous as it sounds, it is true. The World Heavyweight Champion was not on the show.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



nocturnalg said:


> -- Cody Rhodes came out with Husky Harris to cut a promo on h good looks. He asked the crowd which Superstar is the best- good looks. He asked the crowd which Superstar is the best-looking and they showed a graphic with Rhodes winning. Who voted? Confusing. He said Harris is an average man who can't help how he looks. Good quote from Rhodes to an audience member: "USA can literally hear you getting fatter." Rhodes then picked on Tony Chimel before doing the "hammock pose" on the top turnbuckle ala Chris Jericho. Rhodes kept repeating how good looking he is, then he called himself "Dashing Cody Rhodes" over and over and over again.


......well i can take consolation in the fact he will be gone in a year

that sounds terrible


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Sorru internet issues


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Wow, no Mysterio on the show. Eh, Swagger's aggression & the Straight-Edge/Kane storyline should make up for the lack of Mysterio.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



HBK_718 said:


> Wow, no Mysterio on the show. Eh, Swagger's aggression & the Straight-Edge/Kane storyline should make up for the lack of Mysterio.


It did. Mysterio would've detracted from the show, IMO... I couldn't be more sick of him lol.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

I'd demand my money back TBH, And no wonder their was empty seats.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> ......well i can take consolation in the fact he will be gone in a year
> 
> that sounds terrible


I can't wait to see Mysterio bury Swagger at MITB


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



It's True said:


> I can't wait to see Mysterio bury Swagger at MITB


How do we know he'll be there? He could no-show that, too.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Sorry internet issues.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



soxfan93 said:


> How do we know he'll be there? He could no-show that, too.


Well if he didnt want to put Ziggler over, why would he want to even be in the same ring as Swagger


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



It's True said:


> I can't wait to see Mysterio bury Swagger at MITB


i doubt Rey will bury him

actually it will probably be a great match



> Well if he didnt want to put Ziggler over, why would he want to even be in the same ring as Swagger


 you mean other then the fact he wont have to carry swagger?


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

As much as I cannot stand Rey Mysterio, and him being world champion is even worse since he is about as small as Hornswoggle. No show should go without their world champion, there better be a legitimate reason as to why he was not there.

Also, I'm hoping that Swagger can survive on his own now that he is not world champion (if he turns back into a monkey again, then all is lost) and that Drew McIntyre can quit feuding with Matt Hardy and feud with someone who actually matters. He is really starting to grow on me now, same as Sheamus.



perro said:


> i doubt Rey will bury him
> 
> actually it will probably be a great match
> 
> you mean other then the fact he wont have to carry swagger?


have you watched Dolph at all? He somehow made a match with Khali decent. (I mean it's as good as you could probably get out of him). Hopefully they build him up properly so that he can dethrone Kofi. Then Kofi can move onto an upper mid card feud, and slowly find his own as a character (he is all over the place as far as character goes, also botches every now and then too) before grasping into main event.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



It's True said:


> Well if he didnt want to put Ziggler over, why would he want to even be in the same ring as Swagger


Hasn't Rey always said that it was about the fans? As the WHC, he holds a certain responsibility, does he not? No-showing events in which you are scheduled to appear is detrimental to the fans and, likely, his title run.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



soxfan93 said:


> Hasn't Rey always said that it was about the fans? As the WHC, he holds a certain responsibility, does he not? No-showing events in which you are scheduled to appear is detrimental to the fans and, likely, his title run.


I was playing up the fact that Swagger is not mainevent material


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

I don't see why Rey not being on the show is such a bad thing. Does anybody really want to hear him cut a promo about going from being an underdog to World Heavyweight champion?

Also, I think people are being a little hasty to jump his shit for not being on the show. There is absolutely no chance he just didn't show up 2 days after winning the title.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



The Enforcer said:


> I don't see why Rey not being on the show is such a bad thing. Does anybody really want to hear him cut a promo about going from being an underdog to World Heavyweight champion?
> 
> Also, I think people are being a little hasty to jump his shit for not being on the show. There is absolutely no chance he just didn't show up 2 days after winning the title.


he just won the world title, he should have one of those celebration speeches, most champions have one and since Rey has not won a title in 5 years, he deserves one (even though I do not like him). There probably is a legitimate reason, I would say he might be a little banged up because of he is still working when he is overdue for time off because of his knees.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



squared circle said:


> have you watched Dolph at all? He somehow made a match with Khali decent. (I mean it's as good as you could probably get out of him). Hopefully they build him up properly so that he can dethrone Kofi. Then Kofi can move onto an upper mid card feud, and slowly find his own as a character (he is all over the place as far as character goes, also botches every now and then too) before grasping into main event.


yes i have watched dolph and i still cant stand his Bland ass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

The commentators probably explain why he wasn't at the show.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> yes i have watched dolph and i still cant stand his Bland ass


Yet you mark for the All American retard?


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> yes i have watched dolph and i still cant stand his Bland ass


what's so bland about him? I mean, I can't say he's the best mic worker in the company due to his voice, but he's got a great move-set and makes for a fantastic mid carder/upper mid.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



squared circle said:


> what's so bland about him? I mean, I can't say he's the best mic worker in the company due to his voice, but he's got a great move-set and makes for a fantastic mid carder/upper mid.


i disagree, he dosent do any thing that stands out, now granted he is better to watch then say cody rhodes, but that just means Dolph isn't Terrible, hes just no exciting



> Yet you mark for the All American retard?


swagger is the perfect blend of technical ability and power

he is simply awesome in the ring


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Being great in the ring has nothing to do with being bland. Swagger is bland as hell. He has the charisma of a pole. 

In fact, most skilled wrestlers are bland, because it's how they compensate for having no personality. It's all they have to get noticed.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> i disagree, he dosent do any thing that stands out, now granted he is better to watch then say cody rhodes, but that just means Dolph isn't Terrible, hes just no exciting
> 
> swagger is the perfect blend of technical ability and power
> 
> he is simply awesome in the ring


He is impressive in the ring but he is cringe-worthy on the mic. I guess it's what you look for in a superstar. Generally I like someone who can entertain in and out of the ring and Swagger just doesn't tick all the boxes for me


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



It's True said:


> He is impressive in the ring but he is cringe-worthy on the mic. I guess it's what you look for in a superstar. Generally I like someone who can entertain in and out of the ring and Swagger just doesn't tick all the boxes for me


i disagree i have loved Swaggers PSa Promos and the one where he brought out all the trophy's

How any one can call those bad promos is beyond me


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Business as usual, more casual xenophobia against a guy from Scotland.
I wish I could kill every motherfucker who keeps chanting "USA!" just because the guy's from another country.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> Business as usual, more casual xenophobia against a guy from Scotland.
> I wish I could kill every motherfucker who keeps chanting "USA!" just because the guy's from another country.


its a tradition deal


----------



## vrsiick (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

swagger is pretty funny sometimes. He has a sandwich named after him, it tastes like freedom!


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> i disagree i have loved Swaggers PSa Promos and the one where he brought out all the trophy's
> 
> How any one can call those bad promos is beyond me


this.


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> its a tradition deal


It's distasteful, offensive and stops people like McIntyre getting over on their own merits. As opposed to getting cheap heat because they speak differently.
Anyone chanting that at some guy whose character does _not_ revolve around bashing America is a fucking ignorant tool.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> i disagree i have loved Swaggers PSa Promos and the one where he brought out all the trophy's
> 
> How any one can call those bad promos is beyond me


Those very promos are a testament as to why the guy should not have been holding a world title. They are lame and embarrasing, some people can pull that sort of stuff off such as Kurt Angle, but despite how much he tries Swagger will never be at Angle's level (in or out of the ring)


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> It's distasteful, offensive and stops people like McIntyre getting over on their own merits. As opposed to getting cheap heat because they speak differently.
> Anyone chanting that at some guy whose character does _not_ revolve around bashing America is a fucking ignorant tool.


not really 

Heels need any heat they can get, the only time its really ignorant is when the face their wrestling is also form out of the country




> Those very promos are a testament as to why the guy should not have been holding a world title. They are lame and embarrasing, some people can pull that sort of stuff off such as Kurt Angle, but despite how much he tries Swagger will never be at Angle's level (in or out of the ring)


 In your opinion maybe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> It's distasteful, offensive *and stops people like McIntyre getting over on their own merits*. As opposed to getting cheap heat because they speak differently.
> Anyone chanting that at some guy whose character does _not_ revolve around bashing America is a fucking ignorant tool.


He's proven for nearly a year that that isn't possible.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> It's distasteful, offensive and stops people like McIntyre getting over on their own merits. As opposed to getting cheap heat because they speak differently.
> Anyone chanting that at some guy whose character does _not_ revolve around bashing America is a fucking ignorant tool.


Dude, the shows are taking place IN America! Lmao at "distateful" and "offensive". Just get the fuck over it, or shut the damn tv off. Is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

SD doesn't look that good on paper. Big show and Kane matches in one night. ugh

Tag match should be good. I'm glad Cody is back on SD, but he needs to get involved in a feud.
WTf is up with the you cant wrestle chants directed towards Drew. The guy just had MOTN at Fatal Four Way.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> In your opinion maybe


Just out of curiosity, what aspect of Swagger's in-ring work or mic work exceeds Angle's in your opinion?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



It's True said:


> Just out of curiosity, what aspect of Swagger's in-ring work or mic work exceeds Angle's in your opinion?


i didn't say he exceeds Angle [Yet] but you wrong about him not being able to pull off that type of promo


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



llamadux said:


> SD doesn't look that good on paper. Big show and Kane matches in one night. ugh
> 
> Tag match should be good. I'm glad Cody is back on SD, but he needs to get involved in a feud.
> WTf is up with the you cant wrestle chants directed towards Drew. The guy just had MOTN at Fatal Four Way.


Irrational heat for McIntyre is better than no heat at all, well that is if you want him to get pushed


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



perro said:


> i didn't say he exceeds Angle [Yet] but you wrong about him not being able to pull off that type of promo


Fair enough, I just found it lame when he did it but to each their own I guess


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Mysterio is the new champ and isn't even on the show?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

^ I know eh?

Looks like a good show overall. I actually am interested in the 8 men going into the MITB Ladder Match. My guess is: Christian, MVP, Ziggler, Kofi Kingston, Drew McIntyre, CM Punk & Kane


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



Pyro™ said:


> He's proven for nearly a year that that isn't possible.


Well, to be fair, it takes a pretty special superstar to get over completely on their own merits. I'm not trying to come to the defense of McIntyre (although I have been pleased by his recent improvements), but usually some sort of impact needs to be made to get over. There's always some device for how it's done.

And really, McIntyre hasn't been given much to work with except for an Intercontinental Title and A LOT of dirt sheet/internet hype. Realistically speaking, this Long/Hardy/Kingston dynamic is the first real feud he's actually been engaged in. 

To attempt to illustrate this point, I'll bring up Kingston/US Title vs. Morrison/IC Title. Both men are popular face superstars, both men with a mid-card title, and both men constantly defending it. Both men, however, are going completely on title defenses with little-to-no storyline whatsoever. As anyone with a brain knows, Kingston possesses much more than Morrison in absolutely any category; and the results were VERY clear. Kingston's US Title reign was MUCH more successful than Morrison's IC Title reign. But then came the REAL trick: The Orton feud. And instantly, Kingston became the most popular superstar in the company. Fans were just waiting for that trigger to be pulled. To this day, they still are.

For McIntyre though, it's a little harder to do that. He's a heel, so he's not going to get the constant support from the fans to keep his reign chugging along. Yet at the same time, he wasn't doing anything significant apart from winning matches and attacking people here and there, so the fans didn't really have a reason to care. And the results, as before, were VERY clear.

Now, McIntyre is engaged in his first real feud. And he's wrestling better, talking better, and actually getting some considerably reactions. The proof seems to be in the pudding, looking at it with hindsight 20/20.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Wow, deja vu. Rey's the world champion yet not on the show? Seems oddly familiar to Undertakers title reign...

Other than that, it looks like a pretty great show. Glad to finally see Cody back.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



NJ88 said:


> Wow, deja vu. Rey's the world champion yet not on the show? Seems oddly familiar to Undertakers title reign...
> 
> Other than that, it looks like a pretty great show. *Glad to finally see Cody back.*


Me too, but not exactly sure why they have him cutting a promo like that. He has no match, no feud, no real indicator of one forthcoming...it seems like a poor attempt at generating heat for his role on NXT. Which he's getting anyway.
Still, it's early days, something may come out of it. I'll just be glad to see him on TV.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



NJ88 said:


> Wow, deja vu. Rey's the world champion yet not on the show? Seems oddly familiar to Undertakers title reign...
> 
> Other than that, it looks like a pretty great show. *Glad to finally see Cody back.*


Me too. But I felt like they just used him as a time filler/NXT Advertisement, hope I'm wrong though and something good does come out of this.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

^^I know. I would have preferred if he finally got his own feud, but still. I guess appearing is better than not. He's been off Smackdown for a good four or five weeks. I have no idea why either. It's probably promoting NXT, but still getting him on the show. They did similar with Morrison/Ryder on RAW this week. It's a pity though, there are plenty of guys for him to feud with on Smackdown.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Where are the full spoilers? They talk about CM Punk vs Kane but I don't see it in the spoilers on the front page of the thread.

edit:


*The show opened with General Manager Theodore Long and official consultant Vickie Guerrero at the top of the ramp. Long says it's been a whirlwind past couple of weeks, then announces that at next month's WWE Money in the Bank pay-per-view event, there will be an eight-man Money in the Bank Ladder Match, with the winner being able to cash in the briefcase for a future shot at the World Heavyweight Championship at any time of their choosing. As Vickie begins to speak (amidst a huge amount of boos), she is interrupted by the arrival of Drew McIntyre, who immediately confronts Long and threatens him. Long told McIntyre that SmackDown was Long's show, then announced that he had reinstated Matt Hardy. Long then announced Hardy vs. McIntyre for later tonight.

*Kane vs. CM Punk in a No Disqualification Match is announced for later in the show.

*After the official show opening, Big Show came down to the ring. Jack Swagger then came out and said that he is protesting the way he was treated at WWE Fatal 4 Way. Swagger then announced that he is exercising his rematch clause and will face Rey Mysterio for the World Heavyweight Championship at WWE Money in the Bank.

*Big Show defeated Jack Swagger by disqualification after Swagger refused to release an ankle lock on him, despite Show getting to the ropes. After the match, Show was led to the back by several referees.

*Video footage of last week's match between Curt Hawkins and Vance Archer vs. Christian and MVP is shown

*In a Six-Man Tag Team Match, Christian, MVP, and Intercontinental Champion Kofi Kingston defeated the team of Curt Hawkins, Vance Archer, and Dolph Ziggler.

*Kane is shown backstage speaking to an empty casket. He vows to "take off the head of the Straight Edge Society" tonight when he faces CM Punk in a No Disqualification Match. Kane then slams the casket lid shut and leaves.

*Matt Hardy defeated Drew McIntyre. Following the match, Theodore Long appeared on the Titantron and announced that since McIntyre didn't win, his visa has expired and McIntyre was now in the United States illegally. Long said that it's time for McIntyre to be sent back to Scotland. McIntyre is visibly upset as the crowd chants "na na na na, na na na na, hey, hey, hey, goodbye!"

*Cody Rhodes makes his way to the ring next, accompanied by his NXT Rookie, Husky Harris. Cody cut a promo on his looks, asking the crowd which WWE Superstar they thought was the best-looking. A graphic was then shown on the Titantron proclaiming Rhodes was the winner. Cody then said that Husky Harris was a man who couldn't help how he looked. He then decided to pick on ring announcer Tony Chimel before posing on the turnbuckle. He then kept repeating over and over about how good he looks, as well as calling himself "Dashing Cody Rhodes".

*Backstage, Vickie Guerrero is shown with Dolph Ziggler. Ziggler tells Vickie that he is unhappy with their relationship because he gives and gives. Ziggler then says that he wants a title match and tells Vickie to make it happen. Ziggler then leaves, and Vickie stares at a picture of the two of them

*Rosa Mendes was then shown jump-roping in the ring as Kelly Kelly was introduced. No result is being made available for this match by the reporter in the arena

*The No Disqualification Match between Kane and CM Punk ended in a No Contest. During the match, the Straight Edge Society came down and went after Kane with weapons. Kane later got the upper hand and chokeslammed Luke Gallows through the announce table before throwing Punk into the ringside crowd. Punk then took off, and Kane chased after him. Punk was then caught and chokeslammed through another table as the crowd cheered. Punk recovered, however, and ran out of the arena and across the street, still in his wrestling gear. Kane continued to chase him as the show officially went off the air.

*After the show went off the air, Theodore Long appeared again and said that while CM Punk may have left the building, that wouldn't stop the party. Long then said that Jack Swagger would be facing Big Show in a Steel Cage Match.

*In the dark match main event, Big Show defeated Jack Swagger in a steel cage match.








Oh god, Cody Rhodes with a pretty boy gimmick.
I like the part wehre CM Punk and Kane run into the street. We haven't seen that for a while.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

McIntyre > Christian.

Sounds ok, some major storyline development. I'm hoping Kane and Punk are in the SD MITB match, Punk wins and goes onto challenge Mysterio in the next couple of months.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



vrsiick said:


> swagger is pretty funny sometimes. *He has a sandwich named after him*, it tastes like freedom!













CM Punk has a real sandwich named after him. Take that, Swaggie.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

Why would someone send in an incomplete spoiler sheet? Ask someone about the divas match perhaps?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^



> Next up is Rosa Mendes vs Kelly Kelly w/ Tiffany. Rosa Mendes now does this weird thing where she jumps rope before the match which made no sense at all. Lay-cool w/ Kaval came out to do commentary for the match. Kelly Kelly won after getting Rosa Mendes to stop jumping rope and hit her with a K-2. Thats it. That was the whole match. Kelly Kelly then grabs the jump-rope and throws it at Lay-cool. Lay-Cool gets up and....nothing happens. Ya......


There we go...maybe the other guy wasn't paying attention...I wouldn't have blamed him!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it is now completed


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So a pointless Kelly vs Rosa match huh? Why not just have Kelly vs Michelle and if Kelly wins, she gets a title shot @ MitB? Nah, that'd be somewhat logical booking.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Well damn! I retract my previous statement! I didn't know it was lopsided like that...


Tell me about it. I was surprised when I looked it up as well, it turns out Dolph is Christian's personal bitch. I mean, if Christian's a jobber then I don't even know what the hell Dolph is. They're terribly pushing Dolph the wrong way, he practically deserves the IC Title on a silver platter imo.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Tell me about it. I was surprised when I looked it up as well, it turns out Dolph is Christian's personal bitch. I mean, if Christian's a jobber then I don't even know what the hell Dolph is. They're terribly pushing Dolph the wrong way, he practically deserves the IC Title on a silver platter imo.


It seems like their feud is over now anyway sounds like dolph will be going after the i.c championship 50 times lucky maybe?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



SJFC said:


> It seems like their feud is over now anyway sounds like dolph will be going after the i.c championship 50 times lucky maybe?


From the looks of it, he may very well take the IC Title out of Kofi's waist as early as next week and then Kofi will go on to win the MITB next month.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

An interesting SmackDown, i guess there will a MITB match for the two brands? I also would have preffered them to have 6 guys in them, i just think 8 is too much. I'm not looking forward to Swagger Vs. Mysterio at the PPV just because Mysterio will retain, and Mysterio not being on this weeks SmackDown is a good thing too. No 'i've been an underdog my entire life and i've a huge heart' promo. So i guess now that Swagger isn't the champion they'll make him look mighty strong just to lose to Rey?
As for Kelly, why didn't they just have her beat Michelle and announce Kelly/Layla for MITB? Kelly isn't winning anyways so i guess it doesn't matter how they build it up.
Hopefully an IC reign is in Dolph's future, he was on fire last year when he feuded with Mysterio so it's long overdue, i can't stand Kofi.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*

McIntyre sent back to Scotland.

lol.

So glad this is kayfabe, I don't want him here!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

sow what's next for McIntyre??


----------



## WubWub (Mar 20, 2010)

it was in manchester?


Oh.


----------



## mm22 (Apr 6, 2009)

> - A vignette will air on this Friday's SmackDown for the newest star on the roster, Alberto Del Rio. This is the former Dos Caras Jr., without the mask.
> 
> Del Rio's gimmick will be something like a wealthy and intelligent Mexican heel.


from nodq.com


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm marking for a vignette, we haven't seen that in a long time. i believe hade vansen was the last vignette.

alberto del rio has a nice ring to it ... he's a good wrestler and if i remember gets heat during house shows when he's on the mic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy shit. Alberto Del Rio skipping NXT and jumping right to Smackdown, perhaps to chase Rey Mysterio's World Title?

Wow. This is awesome. This will SAVE Smackdown from its current stagnant self.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Holy shit. Alberto Del Rio skipping NXT and jumping right to Smackdown, perhaps to chase Rey Mysterio's World Title?
> 
> Wow. This is awesome. This will SAVE Smackdown from its current stagnant self.


he is big in mexico, then again that's as a luchador.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mm22 said:


> from nodq.com


i am torn while not having the mask pisses me off for a number of reasons

his gimmick sounds like it has serious potential


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

perro said:


> i am torn while not having the mask pisses me off for a number of reasons
> 
> his gimmick sounds like it has serious potential


we still got hunico


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm marking for a vignette, we haven't seen that in a long time. i believe hade vansen was the last vignette.
> 
> alberto del rio has a nice ring to it ... he's a good wrestler and if i remember gets heat during house shows when he's on the mic.


He got decent heat during his dark match with JTG in Tampa two weeks ago, when he did a promo all in Spanish. Also, he didn't have a mask then and afaik he's been having dark matches without any mask for a few weeks now, possibly in preparation for his debut. Funny that some people were still calling him Alberto Banderas, as that was what he was known in FCW and since FCW is based in Tampa we already knew who he was, but yeah he looks much better without the mask.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> we still got hunico


thats true but its not quite the same


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Also, he's been wrestling in FCW without a mask now for months; he only put on his mask on for a few dark matches in May for the Revenge tour.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Dos Caras Jr. was very mediocre on the European tour, and there was reports of road agents being visibly unimpressed by his performances. I doubt they have enough faith in him to go after the title straight away, but then again, who knows.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Funkyd said:


> Dos Caras Jr. was very mediocre on the European tour, and there was reports of road agents being visibly unimpressed by his performances. I doubt they have enough faith in him to go after the title straight away, but then again, who knows.


Dirtsheet reports, I take it? Wouldn't road agents be looking at future WWE development prospects rather than wrestlers who are already on the roster and who actual WWE development staff have already known for months? Even if some people did not take to his promos in Europe, that very well might have been because he was masked and also spoke in Spanish, which wouldn't really make a lot of sense or context in most of the places during the European tour. Ever since he's been unmasked and performing in the US in both FCW and Smackdown/RAW house shows, he's actually had quite a good reaction. He got a decent amount of heat in Tampa a couple of weeks ago, and from what I've seen of him during his time here he's a good, technically well-drilled wrestler. Also, since he's been promoted to the main roster, I doubt any of these so-called "reports" are true and I also don't think anyone was expecting him going after the title (no way will this happen) - he's definitely going to be in the midcard.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I had read that he received unimpressive heat on the European tour (mainly because nobody knew who he was and the speaking in Spanish promos didn't jive with the crowds) but that he and Christian regularly put on one of the better matches of the night on that tour.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So Dos Caras will be shown on this Friday on tv?


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol @ Cody calling himself good looking. Too bad nobody cares about him or his 'good looks'.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: on going smackdown spoilers 6-25*



A Random Person said:


> YES Kofi won again, the streak continues!



Good for Kofi remaining IC champion. Bad for Kofi becoming WHC champion.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Aside from getting to see Vicky Guerrero the Dolph Ziggler segment sounds like the typical lame short segment you get from smackdown these days. I guess this means Ziggler vs. Kofi at MITB for the IC title unless their both in the MITB match and I could also see Drew moving away from Kofi and feuding exclusively with Hardy. It looks like Dolph won't win the IC title though, he never does.


----------



## mm22 (Apr 6, 2009)

prowrestling .net



> The show started off with Teddy Long and Vickie Guerrero on the Titantron. They talked about the attack on Vince McMahon this past Monday and about the new Money In The Bank pay-per-view. They're going to be watching everybody for the next couple of weeks and are going to hand pick the participants (so I guess no qualifying matches).


That's kind of disappointing, I was looking forward to the qualifying matches.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

"I can literally hear you getting fatter."

:lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Cody's new gimmick is awesome. Heaps of potential there.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

rcc said:


> Cody's new gimmick is awesome. Heaps of potential there.


He was gold. Loved the 'dashing' bit, mocking Todd for the comics (pot, kettel anyone?) and good to know it's somewhat geared towards MITB selection. Hope it goes somewhere.
I would like to know how much of it was genuine heat. "Ican literally hear you getting fatter," seemed to get a real reaction, but with the canned heat it's just too hard to tell anymore.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

jjapples said:


> I would like to know how much of it was genuine heat. "Ican literally hear you getting fatter," seemed to get a real reaction, but with the canned heat it's just too hard to tell anymore.


Well the crowd was a little quiet to start off (Could've sworn I heard a "boring" chant) but after he said that line, I think he was getting a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

He seemed to get the most heat when he got up on the turnbuckle and got in that male model pose. He'll get heaps of heat from crowds if he keeps doing that.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

rcc said:


> He seemed to get the most heat when he got up on the turnbuckle and got in that male model pose. He'll get heaps of heat from crowds if he keeps doing that.


Haha, that was great. If he just keeps calling women fat, and posing like a model, he'll get over insanely quickly.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

*One of the best smackdown of the year Spoilers*

I thought smackdown was very good this week every match had a purpose and every match got lots of time to work. 

Jack swagger vs big show was good for the time they gave it. The 6 man tag was very good also with some nice near falls counters high flying action all around great match. We then had drew vs matt which was another very good match that got about 15 min to work. WE had some innovative moves and then the main event was a great beatdown by kane that was very enjoyable and lol at cm punk running on the street. It was funny that there was no cars on the road lol. The cody rodes promo also has alot of potential.

I would give this smackdown 9/10 and in my opinion one of best smackdowns of the year


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year Spoilers*

Was that realy thread worthy???

Why not use the SD-spoiler-thread?


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year Spoilers*

didnt think of that lol


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought smackdown was very good this week every match had a purpose and every match got lots of time to work. 

Jack swagger vs big show was good for the time they gave it. The 6 man tag was very good also with some nice near falls counters high flying action all around great match. We then had drew vs matt which was another very good match that got about 15 min to work. WE had some innovative moves and then the main event was a great beatdown by kane that was very enjoyable and lol at cm punk running on the street. It was funny that there was no cars on the road lol. The cody rodes promo also has alot of potential.

I would give this smackdown 9/10 and in my opinion one of best smackdowns of the year


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year Spoilers*

fpalm @ this thread


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> Well the crowd was a little quiet to start off *(Could've sworn I heard a "boring" chant)* but after he said that line, I think he was getting a reaction from the crowd.


Me too...but I chose to ignore it :no:
Yeah, after the fat call he was definitely getting a reaction, which is great to hear. I was impressed; it was a decent 6-7 minutes and he didn't falter or mess it up. Looking forward to more...especially the pose


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: One of the best smackdown of the year Spoilers*

I negged him.

Use the main please

@admin please merge.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Me during Matt Hardy vs. McIntyre match---------> Zzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

lol at Punk running at the end. You gotta love a good old-fashioned brawl!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

EWWWWW, Big Show could fill a fucking pool with his sweat.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol @ Grisham saying "For the win!" like constantly during the Matt/ Drew match. Was quite funny


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good SD!, but Kelly vs Rosa was the worst Squash Match EVER.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh dear god, Rhodes is so fuckin' awesome.

:lmao

DASHING~!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

DASHING CODY RHODES.

What a solid promo to introduce the new gimmick, at least now people can't say he doesn't have personality.

Also seeing as Teddy and Vickie choose the participants, Ziggler is pretty much nailed on to be involved in MITB. Could be a dark horse to win it imo. Here's hoping either Hawkins or Archer can get a spot too :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

lol @ this segment.

Rosa skipping, Kelly Kelly showing off her tremendous tits, Kaval wearing pink and looking disgusted and Layla and McCool doing the "turn that frown upside down" thing to Kaval.

:lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rhodes was great during that promo, hopefully this goes somewhere for him.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol sucks for all the rey mysterio kids in the front row waiting for their super hero,


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Couldn't watch it tonight, so I ll watch it when its repeated tommorow


One question. Was CM Punk really shown without a mask?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

nate_h said:


> Couldn't watch it tonight, so I ll watch it when its repeated tommorow
> 
> 
> One question. Was CM Punk really shown without a mask?


Not that I recall.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait so now Vince is in a veggie state now..


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think after tonight we can safely say the masked man is Joey Mercury the guy had the exact same body type.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

IF they were gonna still do a program with Show & Swagger why the fuck does the waste of time Mysterio have the title???

i'm missing what heel is gonna face him with Swagger in a program and him and Punk just coming out of a feud recently...dumb idea


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

They've already announced Rey will be facing Swagger at MITB

Show vs Swagger tonight is just a throwaway match


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

nate_h said:


> Couldn't watch it tonight, so I ll watch it when its repeated tommorow
> 
> 
> One question. Was CM Punk really shown without a mask?


The bald CM Punk footage/pic wasn't from SD, it's from a "surveilance camera" extra feature, on the Over the Limit DVD.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Where's Stu when you need him...ah..there he is

followed by the IBook Manager


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> Where's Stu when you need him...ah..there he is
> 
> followed by the IBook Manager


Who the FUCK is this Stu everybody keeps talking about?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if anyone outside was scared by Punk. Afterall, it was a hairy masked guy in his underwear running down the street.

Nah, who am I kidding. Punk's awesome.

Honestly he should get his own sitcom with Jericho.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Who the FUCK is this Stu everybody keeps talking about?


When Mr. McMahon got beat up by Nexus, the guy who ran in to help him start calling for some guy named Stu to help.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> When Mr. McMahon got beat up by Nexus, the guy who ran in to help him start calling for some guy named Stu to help.


Seriously, that's it? That's all it took for something to become this forum's new flavor of the month joke? That's dumber than THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL. No wonder the WWE doesn't listen to the IWC.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Seriously, that's it? That's all it took for something to become this forum's new flavor of the month joke? That's dumber than THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL. No wonder the WWE doesn't listen to the IWC.


The crowd started a STU chant though. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Seriously, that's it? That's all it took for something to become this forum's new flavor of the month joke? That's dumber than THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL. No wonder the WWE doesn't listen to the IWC.


I know..it's a turrable idea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

green25814 said:


> The crowd started a STU chant though. It was pretty funny.


I don't see how.

On a funny note though, if you type in THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL into Google, the first thing that comes up is my post that you just replied to. 

I don't know WHY the hell I just Googled it, but there we are. ~_~


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Pyro™;8557627 said:


> I don't see how.
> 
> On a funny note though, if you type in THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL into Google, the first thing that comes up is my post that you just replied to.
> 
> I don't know WHY the hell I just Googled it, but there we are. ~_~


[HIDE="39000"]he who can read this has no life.[/HIDE]

The ONLY thing that comes up is your post.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't see how.
> 
> On a funny note though, if you type in THORWD OVER TEH TOP ROPE LOL into Google, the first thing that comes up is my post that you just replied to.
> 
> I don't know WHY the hell I just Googled it, but there we are. ~_~


:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Get cody off the mic

right now


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Cody's going for the handsome gimmick....I guess

wow...worse the Morrison on the mic..and that's saying something


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thworded ovar teh top rope lol had its moments. Problem is, the whole thing became really overused and got stale fast. Kinda like any other wrestler or gimmick in the WWE 

Ah Undentackerrules, the greatest booker of all time. He is missed.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jesus Christ, this might be the most personality Rhodes has ever shown. Dude's carrying himself like a star.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

is Simon Dean back? lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

keep Cody away from the ring announcers...well there tie's anyway


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Cody Rhodes; Health Guru. GET THIS MAN A SEGWAY AND SOME CODY SHAKES!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

This promo is way to long.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"Ravishing" Rick Rude, Junior


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Could this be the first time he's ever done a promo?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you think his name is Dashing


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cody Rhodes has shown more personality in this promo then he has since Priceless/Legacy started.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

shad turned white.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He needs to shut the fuck up.
How can anyone say that was a great promo?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Now we know why he hardly spoke during his time in Legacy, lol.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amber B said:


> He needs to shut the fuck up.
> How can anyone say that was a great promo?


but...but he's Dashing Cody Rhodes:no:


..yeah your right


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He needs to shut the fuck up.
> How can anyone say that was a great promo?


because he is a heel duh... faces are boring and heels are "exciting" get wit da program here.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rosa was jumping rope....very nice


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao kaval


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Well that was pointless.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kaval's kayfabe patience and tolerance has to be legendary at this point. :lmao


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Is Lo Ki gonna have to choke some bitches?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Thrawn3d said:


> Well that was pointless.


that was just to prove that K2 was a threat to the title


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kane has sure been pissed!,Even though I still think it's just Kane behind it and it'll be Kane vs Taker at WM yet again with Taker letting Kane go over,....I am damn happy for Kane getting a big push like this though,But I ain't interested in Kane vs Taker yet again..Even though Kane going over Taker at WM would be huge for Kane in so many ways!.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> that was just to prove that K2 was a threat to the title


which one :side:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Drew-The Chosen One indeed!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

apparently Mario Lopez is coming to the WWE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wh.. what the hell?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That reminds me...

When was the last time we've seen a vignette of a newly debuting superstar?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> apparently Mario Lopez is coming to the WWE


Talking about a new wrestler or real guy?,Raw Guest-Host or what???,I missed it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Kane has sure been pissed!,Even though I still think it's just Kane behind it and it'll be Kane vs Taker at WM yet again with Taker letting Kane go over,....I am damn happy for Kane getting a big push like this though,But I ain't interested in Kane vs Taker yet again..Even though Kane going over Taker at WM would be huge for Kane in so many ways!.


Booking Kane vs Undertaker? Again? For the third time? Seems kinda pointless. Kane doesnt need a push anymore. Hes old and waaaaay past his prime. Personally I hope this feud is used to help out a younger wrestler. Punk may get his wins back against Taker.

Plus, Undertaker only does big Wrestlemania main events at this stage of his career. Wasting it on Kane seems pointless. And the streak ending to Kane? Thats just crazy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> Raw Guest-Host or what???


no..that promo of ..I already forgot his name..


When was the last time we've seen a vignette of a newly debuting superstar?

and yes it has been na while


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh great, its kizarny all over again.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Kaval's kayfabe patience and tolerance has to be legendary at this point. :lmao


It seems that Kaval was not amused, :no:.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Y2Raven said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> When was the last time we've seen a vignette of a newly debuting superstar?


I think it was this guy ...






... which may explain why they stopped doing them


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

For some reason it reminded me of Razor Ramon :lmao

Hell, the only thing I remember from that guy was his matches against Shawn and his vignettes.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Drew sure gets frustrated!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ouch!!!!,Nice foot pull by Hardy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> When was the last time we've seen a vignette of a newly debuting superstar


Every nxt rookie.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Drew gets"fired"and now"deported"!?!?,What's Vince going to do now to bail him out of situations in this damn story????.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this be a good match imo

go ses!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody FTW!,Not sure about Husky though.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

joey mercury


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kane methodically chases?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

marking for that chokeslam, picture perfect!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cant imagine if someone who has no idea about WWE saw punk running down the street.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

VRsick said:


> cant imagine if someone who has no idea about WWE saw punk running down the street.


That reminds me of the time Chris Jericho running down the street back in '98.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VRsick said:


> cant imagine if someone who has no idea about WWE saw punk running down the street.


Better yet, last time SmackDown was here there was a ton of homeless and crazy people hanging around outside that were somehow huge WWE marks (This one guy asked me three times if Undertaker was there). I can only imagine what they would have done.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Alberto Del Rio


I missed this on Smackdown, but he was actually really comfortable on the mic in English. He's much better in Spanish (though not great), obviously, but I hope he's successful. Dos Caras Jr. (or Alberto Del Rio) owns. Give him a Antonio Banderas-esque Desperado character and he would be awesome.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

They are taking Dos Caras JR's mask off????,WTF!?,A damn shame IMO,But I still am indeed damn happy somebody like him is coming into the WWE!.....I ain't sure how his character will be and how he will be used(which I fear),But I'll wait&see it goes over time before bitching or praising unfairly already.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder IF they'll have Punk's mask as an alternative attire in SVR2011!?.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

that was not PG.... CM Punk didnt look both ways when he crossed the street!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> When was the last time we've seen a vignette of a newly debuting superstar?


kizarny


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> They are taking Dos Caras JR's mask off????,WTF!?,A damn shame IMO,But I still am indeed damn happy somebody like him is coming into the WWE!.....I ain't sure how his character will be and how he will be used(which I fear),But I'll wait&see it goes over time before bitching or praising unfairly already.


the fact hes skipping NXT says some thing


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ They dont do vignetes any more because all the new guys come through NXT or were from ECW


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This Cody Rhodes promo is boring as fuck. Why the hell did they give him so much time?


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> This Cody Rhodes promo is boring as fuck. Why the hell did they give him so much time?


He lost me after he started saying "Dashing" so many damn times. My ears were about to bleed.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

This angle better have an incredible pay off having Kane decimate SES like that(SES getting picked apart, what else is new).


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> This angle better have an incredible pay off having Kane decimate SES like that(SES getting picked apart, what else is new).


Don't get your hopes up. He's just being built up so he can be revealed as the attacker and job to Undertaker at SummerSlam.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cody will be gone by this time next year calling it


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Do WWE stables only exist for the sole reason of a single hero to overcome them? 

Its looking more and more likely now McIntyre will win a world title. 

At least Ziggler got back into the IC title contention... :side:


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

perro said:


> cody will be gone by this time next year calling it


I doubt it considering who his father is to be honest.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

perro said:


> cody will be gone by this time next year calling it


Ziggler and The Hart Dynasty (if Bret leaves) will be gone. Rhodes will be a top mid-carder by this time next year.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> I doubt it considering who his father is to be honest.


didn't stop, Sim Snuka, Manu, and Jesse getting the Ax


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Ziggler and The Hart Dynasty (if Bret leaves) will be gone. Rhodes will be a top mid-carder by this time next year.


why would the hart dynasty you know guys who get a reaction and can actually wrestle be gone

also i don't like Ziggler that much but he has allot more upswing then Cody


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

perro said:


> didn't stop, Sim Snuka, Manu, and *Jesse getting the Ax*


They were forced into that one as Slam Master J didn't get over with the crowd!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> They were forced into that one as Slam Master J didn't get over with the crowd!


yeah and Cody is getting boring chants!

even after a year of leaching of orton and getting some spotlight on NXT


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

perro said:


> why would the hart dynasty you know guys who get a reaction and can actually wrestle be gone
> 
> also i don't like Ziggler that much but he has allot more upswing then Cody


Hart Dynasty get no reaction unless Bret is with them. And they couldn't even get TV time until Bret came back.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Hart Dynasty get no reaction unless Bret is with them. And they couldn't even get TV time until Bret came back.


they are getting a reaction now on their own now

cody isn't getting a reaction even after having some one hold her hand


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

perro said:


> didn't stop, Sim Snuka, Manu, and Jesse getting the Ax


You do have a point, but Dusty is still working with the WWE in some ways. Who knows though. Either way, I could care less if he gets released.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i honestly think its natty who gets the reaction, not kidd and bulldog jr.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> so..Cody's going for the handsome gimmick....I guess
> 
> wow...worse the Morrison on the mic..and that's saying something


Morrison is awful, Cody is way bettter.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

im back babes said:


> Morrison is awful, Cody is way bettter.


morrison is awful and so is cody


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

perro said:


> morrison is awful and so is cody


And so is Swagger.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

swagger is awful on the mic but he's way better than cody and spot monkey morrison overall.

cody just sucks and needs to go back to FCW and Morrison needs to just go to TNA.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

llamadux said:


> And so is Swagger.


Hes not

but swagger Gets heat regardless of oppion


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

I was impressed by Rhodes in his match on NXT, I think he'll be able to get over to an extent on his in-ring work, and the 'Dashing' thing will probably piss everyone off enough for him to get booed for it. Interesting to see what they do with him.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

hardy/drew was really good and cody rhodes owns. nothing else memorable except big show was pretty great in his match with swagger.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

perro said:


> Hes not
> 
> but swagger Gets heat regardless of oppion


Why don't you tel us why Swagger isn't awful perro, instead of just denying it without backing it up?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoMojo_Rising said:


> Why don't you tel us why Swagger isn't awful perro, instead of just denying it without backing it up?


Watch the PSA's Or the Trophy Promo those were great Pure and Simple


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

perro said:


> Watch the PSA's Or the Trophy Promo those were great Pure and Simple


To be honest, they were average at best (and I like Swagger) ...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

McIntyre is slowly making a fan out of me. If for no reason other than the fact that he makes Matt hardy watchable. For the past two years I've been fast-fowarding anything and everything related to Matt Hardy. But Drew has kept Hardy off the mic(attacking him right before interviews/promos) and his four way feud had me somewhat interested...and the match this week wasn't bad. I expect it to go downhill now that Hardy is reinstated and kofi is distancing himself from the feud. But we'll see.

Kane completely manhandled SEs. Wow that match was like a three on one handicapped match and kane won....dominately.. why do stables look so weak in the wwe. What happen to strength in numbers? Seems like instead of 1+1+1=3 it ends up being .333+.333+.333=1. The superstars get weaker individually instead of just being strong collectively. 

I would've booked it differently. I would've had Punk w/ Serena start the show by asking Teddy w/ Vicky to make the match no disqualification. When teddy agrees punk gets excited knowing the SES will interfere and destroy Kane in a 4 on one. 

But the paln backfires when members of the SES start dropping one by one throughout the show. Right before the match Gallows is shown on the titantron laid out. Kane divided and conquered and now punk realizes he booked himself into a trap. THEN we kane comes out and we have the brawl leading to the table spot and the escape.

Instead SEs looked weak as fuck. I wonder how long before nxt gets the same deal


[email protected] getting squashed again. SD! Divas is looked amazing with Natalya, Beth, Mickie all being on the roster last year. Now its utter shit.

Didn't batista debut the ankle lock in a big show match a few months ago? It looked good and perhaps a submision will led the swagger winning more matches, not that I care much.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

perro said:


> Hes not
> 
> but swagger Gets heat regardless of oppion


oh why is that?
What makes him so much better than Cody. Both have a lisp, both are not very good on the mic. Both are decent wrestlers( okay swags better in ring).

You just have a massive hard on for swagger. A raging blind one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

McIntyre continues climbing up the ladder. His match with Kofi at Fatal 4Way sold me on both guys being integral parts of The Future.

Also, WWE's booking of the SES is becoming an ongoing joke. Somebody in the back please turn this around because at this rate a great stable will be reduced to a handful of weirdos who get their asses kicked every week by SummerSlam.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> McIntyre continues climbing up the ladder. His match with Kofi at Fatal 4Way sold me on both guys being integral parts of The Future.
> 
> Also, WWE's booking of the SES is becoming an ongoing joke. Somebody in the back please turn this around because at this rate a great stable will be reduced to a handful of weirdos who get their asses kicked every week by SummerSlam.


Your post reminded me of the time Triple H and The Rock were feuding for the IC Championship. Two years later, they were feuding for the WWF Title. It's really nice to see a glimpse of the future.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Last night's Smackdown was TERRIBLE!!! And its the worst kind of bad you can possibly be. The show was just BORING! I'm not going to blame the on air talents for this (although there is a good portion of them I don't like). This show just has no life or energy to it. That is a damn shame because last year at this time, Smackdown was far and away the best wrestling show out there. 

- This "Undertaker Vegetative State" angle is lame. Its boring & unless its revealed that the NXT guys did it, I don't really care. Kane himself is a boring & overexposed character and I really don't care to see him on TV in any kind of substantial capacity. The well is dry on Kane and he's done. That "match" with CM Punk was pretty stupid too. So Punk just runs away and that's the end of the show? Nice cliffhanger there....NOT! 

- The Hardy/McIntyre feud seems like a bad rehash of the Edge/Hardy feud from a few years ago. Hardy loses his job unfairly and he wants revenge, blah blah blah. The match felt really long & seemed to drag on forever, even though there were some cool moment admittedly (that steel step trip up was pretty sweet). So I guess McIntyre is gone now? Whatever. 

- Are they trying to turn Swagger into a shitty version of Kurt Angle? Similar outfit, ankle lock as a submission finisher, but he can't win a match to save his life. 

- Congratulations WWE, you have made me not care about Dolph Ziggler possibly getting an IC Title run (something I really wanted last year) by pairing him up with Vickie Guerrero who is so annoying she makes me change the channel. And why is he using the Sleeperhold as a finisher? What was wrong with The Zig-Zag? 

- Cody Rhodes...I'm so glad that working with DX & being a part of Legacy really established Rhodes & DiBiase as stars, don't you? I mean wow, they really got a rub from that didn't they? And this new character "Oh I'm so much better looking than you!". That's all they got for him? Really?!?! And that promo was just painful. How many times do you have to say "Dashing Cody Rhodes" man. Again, congrats WWE for taking a guy with great mic skills and reducing him to an annoyance. Thanks. 

- Isn't it odd that the WWE has just as many Female tag teams as TNA's KO Tag Division does? Well I guess now that we have two Women holding the Women's Title, are they the WWE Women's Tag Team titles. Ah who the hell cares?! 

- Alberto Del Rio is coming to the WWE. OK 1) He looks like an Antonio Banderas look alike. 2) He's a rehash/Spanish version of Salvatore Sincere...and anybody who remembers that gimmick will tell you, it didn't work.

You know I have my problems with Raw, Impact, & NXT, but I'm sorry. Smackdown is pure shit. Its just a dead show with nothing going on right now. Raw & Impact might as well be Monday Night Wars 97-98 quality programming my comparison.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

honestly smackdown have been boring. Kinda lifeless... Most Matches have been flat too and when will the WWE get rid of matt hardy? That man is not only fat(lol, not the typical fat) but he is BORING now. After that last injury, he have been boring in the ring too..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Do WWE stables only exist for the sole reason of a single hero to overcome them?
> 
> Its looking more and more likely now McIntyre will win a world title.
> 
> At least Ziggler got back into the IC title contention... :side:


Thats why stables in general exist. Austin used to annihilate the entire corporation alone. Rocky could do that too. Dusty and Magnum both used to be able to beat the crap of the Four Horsemen pretty often. Sting and Goldberg beat the living hell out of nWo on a Nitro every week for a while. Even Evolution got their asses handed to them by Kane and Goldberg a few times.

Honestly I wish these guys would look more dominant, but alas, thats not how they're booked.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

The Undertaker storyline is SO facepalm at the moment. I don't buy for one second that Taker was randomly attacked out of the blue like that. I don't know why so much focus is on Kane right now and this storyline. The VENGEANCE!!!! promos are so embarrassing. It's those sort of promos that people take the piss out of wrestling for. I can't see any remotely believable and unpredictable outcome to this. Having Kane or Punk as the attacker would be so lame.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Wasn't this a "fresh" storyline, and earned rave reviews by wrestling fans that said Kane was "reborn" into his monster role?

Granted the storyline has been dragging recently, but it's pretty much going to keep dragging on until SummerSlam...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Y2Raven said:


> Wasn't this a "fresh" storyline, and earned rave reviews by wrestling fans that said Kane was "reborn" into his monster role?
> 
> Granted the storyline has been dragging recently, but it's pretty much going to keep dragging on until SummerSlam...


It felt fresh after the first week but since then Kane has started to sound more and more like Abyss. That _cannot_ be a good thing :no:


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I said it was a failure since the moment Kane wepted on tv.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

As long as Kane is not revealed to be the person who attacked Undertaker, Im quite fine with the angle. I wasnt too thrilled with the way SES got destroyed, but it was pretty funny to watch Punk run across the road, in public, with a mask on.

And btw, can they just take the mask off the "masked member" already?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Did I fall asleep and miss Rey Mysterio? Well I don't ever "miss" Rey Mysterio but I thought it was odd that the new WHC wasn't on the show after the PPV.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Did I fall asleep and miss Rey Mysterio? Well I don't ever "miss" Rey Mysterio but I thought it was odd that the new WHC wasn't on the show after the PPV.


He's "returning" as the new WHC next week.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

lol triple g you are a funny guy i swear smackdown had the most wrestling this week which was very good every wrestling site said smackdown was great 411 mania, pw torch etc even keller though smackdown was better than tna impact lol. I loved smackdown this week and in my opinion i enjoyed way more than impact stop with the hate wow.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Impact was way better than SmackDown, IMO. These critics always want to nitpick the show instead of try to sit through and enjoy it.

Only highlight of SmackDown was CM Punk running across the street...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Y2Raven said:


> Impact was way better than SmackDown, IMO. These critics always want to nitpick the show instead of try to sit through and enjoy it.
> 
> Only highlight of SmackDown was CM Punk running across the street...


wrong thread i think


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

ahahaahahhaah no one appreciates good wrestling how can a show be bad when you have 37 mins of good quality wrestling i just dont get some of you IWC fans you complain there is no wrestling then when you see wrestling its boring its gay its not the match i want to see wow there is no pleasing anyone anymore. Smackdown was a good wrestling show this week and advanced story lines what else do you want lol.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> Impact was way better than SmackDown, IMO. These critics always want to nitpick the show instead of try to sit through and enjoy it.
> 
> Only highlight of SmackDown was CM Punk running across the street...


Hmmm, I think this do not belong in here.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

HelmsFan42 said:


> *As long as Kane is not revealed to be the person who attacked Undertaker, Im quite fine with the angle. *I wasnt too thrilled with the way SES got destroyed, but it was pretty funny to watch Punk run across the road, in public, with a mask on.
> 
> And btw, can they just take the mask off the "masked member" already?


...Oh you know they will! 

*sigh* It's going to end up being Kane. They're most likely going to go with the lazy booking angle instead of trying to think of something interesting. It's most likely going to be Kane/Undertaker at Summerslam or something, so they can feud for the millionth time...:no:


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> ...Oh you know they will!
> 
> *sigh* It's going to end up being Kane. They're most likely going to go with the lazy booking angle instead of trying to think of something interesting. It's most likely going to be Kane/Undertaker at Summerslam or something, so they can feud for the millionth time...:no:


That seems to be the case..although Im really hoping it doesnt go that way. We have seen this feud so many times before, and theres really nothing they can do to elevate it. I'd even settle for Punk really being the one who did it, but if that were the case, I'd rather this angle have taken place before Wrestlemania than SummerSlam.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

I would love for them to swerve us completely on this.

Considering there's a reasonable chance this will lead to kane's retirement imo, he should really go out as a face or tweener at least.

I would love for Taker to come back one night in the future (2 months+) and look like he is going to help Kane destroy SES, then he tombstones Kane, picks up the mic and says he doesn't need his little brother to protect him or whatever, thus turning heel/tweener (or as heel as Taker can possibly go these days {if its possible at all}).

Eventually leading to a Casket/Buried Alive/Hell In A Cell/Ring on fire (not sure of real name) match which Kane loses and finally retires.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh, since Ghana knocked out USA in soccer, expect kofi's streak to come to end probably next week and lose the Ic belt at the same time:lmao Oh well, he had a good run.


----------

